# Will e39 M5 clutch work on e39 540?



## Rush (Oct 10, 2003)

Will e39 M5 clutch work on e39 540? Thx

Rush


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

I think so. I tried...I can not dig up any compatibility issues.

There is a slim change you'd need to convert to M5 slave cylinder for proper pedal feel & auto-adjust function, but I doubt it. In any case, this change can easily be done after the clutch is installed.

A 540i flywheel must be retained for crank positioning sensor function.

A slipping clutch invariably needs a new $600 flywheel.

You would be wise to consider a UUC clutch upgrade.

Engine rear main seals go around the 70K mi mark. Better add it to your shopping cart.


----------

